# (Me) he estado escuchando una canción



## DIANAPRINCI

*Nuova discussione, separata da questa: *Che figata di serata*.  

**Nuevo hilo, separado de éste: *Che figata di serata*.
*



Neuromante said:


> El original es *"me he estado escuchando una canción" *y se traduciría (creo yo) con algo así como *"me ne stavo (poco fa)a sentire una canzone"
> *El sentido de la frase indica que al escuchar la canción lo hacía de forma activa, en este caso es casi seguro que se refiere a que lo hacía analizando el idioma.



Creo que tienes razón, no me habia dado cuenta que podía ser una traducción del espanol... pero en italiano en este caso yo hubiera dicho "mentre ascoltavo la canzone mi sono resa conto che non ci capivo niente" o "(poco fa) mi sono messa ad ascoltare la canzone ma non ci ho capito niente" o muchas más... Tu traducción al italiano es bonita y elegante, sin embargo tengo que decir que   pocos italianos (los más poeticos, a lo mejor) la usarían  en un mensaje. Hasta pronto


----------



## Neuromante

Pasa lo mismo en español, no es la forma más común o recurrente.-


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

Yo en italiano lo diria como Neuromante lo intenté, pero tendria que cambiar un poco la frase: "Me ne stavo lì (o lì sul divano), ascoltando la canzone di Jovanotti"...perché in effetti è elegante come forma, però dire solo "Me ne stavo" senza dire dove, non si può, visto che il "ne" essendo un pronome personale avverbiale, necessita di puntualizzazione...


----------



## briandeparma

Neuromante said:


> El original es *"me he estado escuchando una canción" *y se traduciría (Creo yo)con algo así como*"me ne stavo (pòco fà)a sentire una canzone"
> *El sentido de la frase indica que al escuchar la canción lo hacía de forma activa, en este caso es casi seguro que se refiere a que lo hacía analizando el idioma.



Estoy perfectamente de acuerdo contigo sobre la escucha de forma activa, pero la frase correcta y más usada en italiano sería _*stavo ascoltando una canzone*_. *Stavo a sentire*, o *stavo ad ascoltare una canzone*, suena muy romano, y creo (aunque no estoy absolutamente seguro) que en italiano es realmente incorrecto.
Además: *poco fa* sin acentos.
¡Hasta pronto!


----------



## King Crimson

briandeparma said:


> Estoy perfectamente de acuerdo contigo sobre la escucha de forma activa, pero la frase correcta y más usada en italiano sería _*stavo ascoltando una canzone*_. *Stavo a sentire*, o *stavo ad ascoltare una canzone*, suena muy romano, y creo (aunque no estoy absolutamente seguro) que en italiano es realmente incorrecto.
> Además: *poco fa* sin acentos.
> ¡Hasta pronto!



In realtà _stare per _(così come _cominciare a, tentare di _ecc.) fa parte della categoria dei verbi fraseologici ed è perfettamente corretto in italiano; comunque sono d'accordo con te che suona meno formale dell'altra espressione proposta.


----------



## briandeparma

King Crimson said:


> In realtà _stare per _(così come _cominciare a, tentare di _ecc.)  fa parte della categoria dei verbi fraseologici ed è perfettamente  corretto in italiano; comunque sono d'accordo con te che suona meno  formale dell'altra espressione proposta.



Be', una cosa è _stare per_, un'altra _stare a_! In realtà anche _stare a_ può  essere usato con funzione di verbo fraseologico (_dovrebbe stare ad  ascoltare_), ma è un uso diverso, che personalmente interpreto come un  semplice rafforzativo di _ascoltare_. Senso molto diverso da quello  proposto da Neuromante:
_Stavo a sentire una canzone_ mi  suona come un prestito italo-romanesco (scorretto in italiano) dal romanesco  _stavo a sentì 'na canzone_, che in italiano si dice _stavo sentendo una  canzone._ Analogamente: _che state a fare?_ non è corretta, ma lo è _che state facendo?_


----------



## King Crimson

briandeparma said:


> Be', una cosa è _stare per_, un'altra _stare a_! In realtà anche _stare a_ può essere usato con funzione di verbo fraseologico (_dovrebbe stare ad ascoltare_), ma è un uso diverso, che personalmente interpreto come un semplice rafforzativo di _ascoltare_. Senso molto diverso da quello proposto da Neuromante:
> _Stavo a sentire una canzone_ mi suona come un prestito italo-romanesco (scorretto in italiano) dal romanesco _stavo a sentì 'na canzone_, che in italiano si dice _stavo sentendo una canzone._ Analogamente: _che state a fare?_ non è corretta, ma lo è _che state facendo?_



Guarda qui, def. 11b, per quanto riguarda il registro (dialettale, formale ecc.) v. il mio post precedente.
Ciao


----------



## briandeparma

King Crimson said:


> Guarda qui, def. 11b



Cavoli, alla faccia della definizione approfondita!

In pratica il  Treccani, se ho capito bene, individua due usi di stare a: 
-uno  pleonastico, riempitivo, che io prima avevo definito approssimativamente  rafforzativo: _non mi stare a dire che non ti piace__ (= non mi dire)_;
-l'altro indica la continuità dell'azione (_stette a pensarci su_). 
Comunque secondo me _stare a _e _stare+gerundio _non sono praticamente mai intercambiabili: nell'esempio Treccani (_stette a pensarci su_) non potremmo dire _stette pensandoci su_, anche se non so bene perchè.

Scusa, secondo te, la frase proposta da Negromante_ stavo a sentire una canzone, ma non capivo niente_, è corretta? Io ribadisco che secondo me no, ma potrei anche sbagliarmi, influenzato dalla mia sensibilità di italiano del nord.

Speriamo di sentire l'opinione di qualche altro nostro compatriota...


----------



## King Crimson

briandeparma said:


> Cavoli, alla faccia della definizione approfondita! Calma, calma, non scaldiamoci...
> 
> In pratica il Treccani, se ho capito bene, individua due usi di stare a:
> -uno pleonastico, riempitivo, che io prima avevo definito approssimativamente rafforzativo: _non mi stare a dire che non ti piace__ (= non mi dire)_;
> -l'altro indica la continuità dell'azione (_stette a pensarci su_).
> Comunque secondo me _stare a _e _stare+gerundio _non sono praticamente mai intercambiabili (nessuno l'ha mai affermato, almeno non io): nell'esempio Treccani (_stette a pensarci su_) non potremmo dire _stette pensandoci su_, anche se non so bene perchè.
> 
> Scusa, secondo te, la frase proposta da Negromante_ stavo a sentire una canzone, ma non capivo niente_, è corretta? Io ribadisco che secondo me no (secondo me ed il Treccani, si), ma potrei anche sbagliarmi, influenzato dalla mia sensibilità di italiano del nord (anch'io sono "italiano del Nord", ma credo che se impostiamo la discussione sulle preferenze o sensibilità personali sarà difficile arrivare ad una conclusione).
> 
> Speriamo di sentire l'opinione di qualche altro nostro compatriota...(concordo, ma credo che stiamo andando OT e che questa stia diventando una discussione da forum "solo italiano")


----------



## briandeparma

> Cavoli, alla faccia della definizione approfondita! Calma, calma, non scaldiamoci...


No, non mi stavo scaldando, era per dire "questo (Treccani) sì che è un dizionario che dà definizioni approfondite". E approfitto per ringraziarti per avermelo fatto notare, perchè non lo conoscevo.


> (secondo me ed il Treccani, si)


Be', secondo il Treccani ci sono casi in cui si può usare _stare a _, ma non è detto che si possa in questo caso specifico.


> ma credo che stiamo andando OT e che questa stia diventando una discussione da forum "solo italiano"


Questo potrebbe essere vero. Avendo tempo, sarebbe interessante aprire una discussione dall'altra parte, che tra l'altro magari esiste già...


----------



## honeyheart

Gli avete cambiato nome e mestiere :



briandeparma said:


> Scusa, secondo te, la frase proposta da Negromante Neuromante...


----------



## 0scar

Antes de traducir al italiano habría que intentar traducir *"me he estado escuchando una canción"*  al castellano.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Antes de traducir al italiano habría que intentar traducir *"me he estado escuchando una canción"*  al castellano.



Anche a me quel "me" pare di troppo.


----------



## Larroja

D'accordo, allora fate conto che sia "He estado escuchando". Si può fare? 

Grazie, 
Larroja
_moderatrice_


----------



## Geviert

Larroja said:


> D'accordo, allora fate conto che sia "He estado escuchando". Si può fare?
> 
> Grazie,
> Larroja
> _moderatrice_



Secondo me quel _me _nella frase "*me he estado escuchando una canción", *oltre ad essere di troppo, è alquanto colloquiale (_escucharse algo_), dovuta a quella flessibilità dei verbi spagnoli (ma io direi dell'uso della lingua) di tollerare tutti i riflessivi a piacere. In tedesco (così per dire) ti tagliano subito le mani in casi del genere  Corretto sarà: _he estado escuchando una canción._


----------



## honeyheart

Larroja said:


> D'accordo, allora fate conto che sia "He estado escuchando". Si può fare?


Sí, seguro. 
Es correcto decir:

"*He estado* escuchando una canción" (en mi caso: "Please me", de PONCHO ).
"*Me he estado* cepillando el cabello" (porque acá sí es reflexiva la acción que expresa el verbo).


----------



## Geviert

> "*Me he estado* cepillando el cabello" (porque acá sí es reflexiva la acción que expresa el verbo).


----------

